# Late delivery



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I worked 630 to 930 last Tuesday night. I just got a nasty email for making a delivery at 916. I emailed back telling them how ridiculous that is. If I get any more work after my two page response, I will never work a shift that goes after 8 pm. What a bunch of crap.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Weren't you suppose to call support before delivering after 9pm? I remember at one point during the christmas rush that we were told to call them if we had to deliver after 9pm as many blocks went beyond 9pm.


----------



## Randompanzy (Dec 18, 2015)

That's always been a rule never deliver after 9pm unless support oks it


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Yep honestly it was my mistake not calling support. But I still say if they don't want delivery after 9 end all blocks at 9. I did not bother the customer, left it inside a secure gated area


----------



## aflexdriver (Jul 15, 2016)

What does the support do when we call them for late deliveries? Call the customer and asks if it's ok? Lol


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Sur


aflexdriver said:


> What does the support do when we call them for late deliveries? Call the customer and asks if it's ok? Lol


Exactly!!!! So stupud


----------



## Randompanzy (Dec 18, 2015)

aflexdriver said:


> What does the support do when we call them for late deliveries? Call the customer and asks if it's ok? Lol


It's a dumb rule I agree. There was a big deal about it in Vegas they actually gave us all fliers and such. I think it's about liability too. Can you imagine delivering a package to a shady area at 10pm at night?


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Night shifts my husband goes with me I go to some sketchy areas lol. Plus two sets of eyes better at night.


----------



## BreadySF (Feb 22, 2017)

In SF we deliver way past 9pm. Is this only to certain service areas?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

aflexdriver said:


> What does the support do when we call them for late deliveries? Call the customer and asks if it's ok? Lol


They will probably note it in your account that packages will be delivered after 9pm. If not, they'll tell you to take it back to the warehouse.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

BreadySF said:


> In SF we deliver way past 9pm. Is this only to certain service areas?


PrimeNow/restaurant deliveries, yes. I think these are referring to Logistics box deliveries, for which the app will show "delivery between 12p-9p" or something like that.

Last fall I did a couple after work blocks, before the days started getting so short, and one of them ran past 9pm due to routing. I called support and they said it was up to me, I only had 4 or 5 more stops and it saved me a re-route back to the warehouse, so I finished it. But that was months ago, and we all know that with Amazon, the only constant is constant change.


----------

